# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 04/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Với thời tiết như thế này thì một kỳ nghỉ ở Côn Đảo, Phú Quốc, Mũi Né hay Đà Lạt sẽ vô cùng tuyệt vời . Tuy nhiên, đây là một trong những địa danh cho khuyến mãi trong tuần này. Đầu tiên là những ưu đãi từ các khách sạn ở Cát Bà, Mũi Né, Hội An, Đà Lạt. Hành trình tour khởi hành trong tháng 4 đến Côn Đảo, 8 tỉnh của khu vực đồng bằng sông Cửu Long, và nước ngoài là Hongkong và Nam Phi. Cuối cùng sẽ là điểm đến mà Didau muốn giới thiệu đến các bạn Saint Tropez - Thánh địa du lịch của Pháp. Cùng xem thông tin nhé! ^^


*TRONG NƯỚC*


*ƯU ĐÃI HÈ TẠI CÁT BÀ ISLAND RESORT*

Giá: 2.800.000 VND nett/ 01 gia đình (với 02 người lớn + 02 trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi)

* Bao gồm:

1 đêm tại phòng Superior hướng biển/ hướng núi, ban công riêng biệt (2 giường đơn hoặc 1 giường lớn, không giường phụ).Nước uống chào đón, và ăn sáng.01 bữa ăn set menu tại khuôn viên nhà hàng Seashore hướng biển.Lựa chọn một trong hai: 01 Tour du lịch tham quan “Pháo đài thần công” hoặc 01 bữa ăn tối.Sử dụng 02 bể bơi, bãi biển, công viên nước, phòng games, phòng gym, sân tennis...Phiếu xông hơi miễn phíĐón tiễn tại cảng chính về khách sạn.01 Phiếu bốc thăm trúng thưởng (với 01 Giải nhất: 10 triệu đồng và 01 Giải nhì: 05 triệu đồng)

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng từ ngày 01/4/2013 đến hết ngày 03/9/2013 (phụ thu vào cuối tuần, các ngày Lễ và không kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*KHUYẾN MÃI CUỐI TUẦN NORFOLK HOTEL, TP.HCM*

Giá: 2.100.000++ VND/ 01 người hoặc 02 người

* Bao gồm:
Nước uống chào đón khi đến, và bữa sáng hàng ngày.01 massage 60 phút với tinh dầu.Trái cây tươi hàng ngày trong phòng, sử dụng wifi và internet.Trả phòng muộn đến 14:00 (nếu còn phòng).Thuế và phí phục vụ.

Điều kiện:
Điều kiện:Không hoàn lại, và phải đặt tối thiểu 02 đêm từ thứ Sáu đến Chủ Nhật.Chương trình được áo dụng đến ngày 31/05/2013 (không thể kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác).

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*GÓI KHUYẾN MÃI TẠI BEST WESTERN DALAT PLAZA HOTEL*

Giá: 1.999.000 VND/ 02 người

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Standard.01 bữa ăn tối tại nhà hàng City Park có nến và hoa.Giảm giá 10% các dịch vụ ăn uống và giặt ủi, 50% vé tham quan thác Prenn và Cam Ly.Sử dụng wifi, phòng tập thể dục.

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 15/05/2013 (không áp dụng cho những ngày: từ 18/04 - 22/04, từ 25/04 - 02/05, và không kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác).

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*GÓI ƯU ĐÃI CỦA LOTUS BEACH RESORT & SPA, MŨI NÉ*

Giá: 1.750.000 VND net / 02 người.

* Bao gồm:

01 Đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe Ocean View với bữa sáng.01 bữa ăn tối tại nhà hàng Orchid.Miễn phí nâng cấp lên loại phòng Premium Panorama (nếu còn phòng)Miễn phí dịch vụ massage chân, và giảm giá 10% dịch vụ ăn uống.Dịch vụ xe đạp và xe bus đưa đón đến trung tâm hàng ngày vào lúc 14:00.

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng từ ngày 20/01/2013 - 31/05/2013 (không áp dụng cho những dịp Lễ Giỗ Tổ Hùng Vương và Lễ 30/4).

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Saint Tropez - Thánh địa du lịch* 

Nằm ở phía Nam nước Pháp, Saint Tropez tọa lạc trên một vịnh nổi tiếng cùng tên. Saint Tropez được mệnh danh là thánh địa của ngành du lịch thế giới, mỗi năm thu hút khá nhiều du khách từ khắp các nơi trên thế giới và rất nhiều người nổi tiếng thường xuyên đến đây. Có thể nói bất cứ thứ gì ở Saint Tropez đều rất nổi tiếng, những bãi biển như Bouillabaisse, Caneliers, Salins… đều là những bãi biển hàng đầu thế giới. Không chỉ có những du thuyền hiện đại, Saint Tropez còn là vùng đất giàu văn hóa với những bảo tàng nổi tiếng trong đó phải kể đến bảo tàng Musée de l"Annonciade, nơi trưng bày rất nhiều bức họa nổi tiếng của những họa sĩ lừng danh đã từng đến viếng thăm nơi đây. Với khí hậu tuyệt vời, Saint Tropez đã trở thành một điểm du lịch lí tưởng, nhất là vào mùa hè. Nếu bạn đang tìm kiếm một địa điểm du lịch cho kì nghỉ hè của mình thì có lẽ Saint Tropez là nơi khó có thể bỏ qua  :Smile: 


*HOTEL LOU CAGNARD*

Giá từ 96 USD 

Địa chỉ: 18, Avenue Paul Roussel , 83.990 St-Tropez , Pháp 

Khách sạn nằm gần trung tâm thành phố, có bãi đậu xe, phòng hơi nhỏ nhưng thoải mái, nhân viên thân thiện, hữu ích




*KHÁCH SẠN SUBE*

Giá từ 76 USD 

Địa chỉ: 15, quai de Suffren , 83.900 St-Tropez , Pháp 

Khách sạn trông khá đơn giản nhìn từ bên ngoài, phòng sạch sẽ và phòng tắm rộng, nhân viên nhiệt tình, thân thiện

----------

